# Babs Kijewski und ZEBCO trennen sich



## n0rdfriese (18. Januar 2019)

Ob das mit dem letzten bekannten Zugang D.I. bei Zebco zu tun hat?


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Hat sie was besseres gefunden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2019)

alles gute in der neuen Firma


----------



## phirania (18. Januar 2019)

Gabs da nicht mal das Gerücht das Sie ins Amiland abwandern wollte.?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Januar 2019)

Sie agiert ja derzeit sehr viel mit dem Echolotzentrum Schlageder


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

Diagnose: Geschwüre am Ohr der Geschäftsleitung!


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2019)

Wer ist denn Babs Kijewski?


----------



## alexpp (18. Januar 2019)

Die schönste Anglerin Deutschlands (meinte Stefan Raab).


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Wer ist denn  Stefan Raab.


----------



## phirania (18. Januar 2019)

Der größte Pausenclown Deutschland...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. Januar 2019)

... der aber gut von der xxx der Zuschauer lebt.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Auch er muss von was Leben.


----------



## nostradamus (19. Januar 2019)

hi,
und...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Januar 2019)

Wenn 20-30% der Angler weibliche Personen wären, wäre das Angeln um ein vielfaches interessanter als es jetzt schon ist ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2019)

Ich geh die meiste Zeit mit meiner Frau angeln, ich hätte dann eher mehr Ärger


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Januar 2019)

Viele dürften dann garnicht mehr angeln gehen ...


----------



## Lengspezi (20. Januar 2019)

Hab sie zweimal erlebt. Einmal Fehmarn,einmal bei der messe. Die quatscht wie vom Band. Viele Passagen perfekt gelernt. Das ist nur Marketing. Und immer wieder Wiederholungen. Wer braucht das schon?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2019)

Lengspezi schrieb:


> Wer braucht das schon?



Ganz einfach beantwortet: Der, der das will.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2019)

Lengspezi schrieb:


> Hab sie zweimal erlebt. Einmal Fehmarn,einmal bei der messe. Die quatscht wie vom Band. Viele Passagen perfekt gelernt. Das ist nur Marketing. Und immer wieder Wiederholungen. Wer braucht das schon?



Das müssen alle Kassierer, Kellner, Dienstleister, Einzelhandelskaufmänner, Versicherungsvertreter, Servicemitarbeiter und viele Mehr so zelebrieren. Ja, wer braucht es schon? Die Kundschaft.


----------



## JasonP (20. Januar 2019)

Manche wissen halt was Sie wollen und haben Ihre feste Meinung. Und die, die Unentschlossen sind, lassen sich halt durch die Werbung beeinflussen. Dafür ist schließlich Werbung da... Und nichts anderes macht Babs auch. Hier verfolgt der Sponsor dann wahrscheinlich noch die Strategie "sex sells"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2019)

Lengspezi schrieb:


> Hab sie zweimal erlebt. Einmal Fehmarn,einmal bei der messe. Die quatscht wie vom Band. Viele Passagen perfekt gelernt. Das ist nur Marketing. Und immer wieder Wiederholungen. Wer braucht das schon?



Wenn ein Chowns  die Produkte vertreten hätte, oder Big L hätte dir die Informationen singend vorgetragen, wäre es eher nach deinem Geschmack gewesen?

Ganz schön viel Aufregung hier um die kleine Blondine,  die meiner Meinung nach durchaus gut angeln kann.


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> die meiner Meinung nach durchaus gut angeln kann.


Vermutlich oftmals ein Grund einiger Aufregung


----------



## alexpp (20. Januar 2019)

Es ist ja nicht verkehrt zu wissen, wer uns was verkaufen bzw. lobpreisen will oder eben nicht mehr bei Zebco. Ansonsten hatte ich bei der Nachricht eher gedacht -> in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2019)

Da fällt doch glatt ein Sack Reis in China um.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. Januar 2019)

vielleicht sollte man vor allem nicht außer Acht lassen, wo die Nachricht gepostet wurde: in der Rubrik "Branchen News"! Und genau da gehört sie auch hin. Wer sich nicht dafür interressiert braucht es nicht zu lesen, oder gar zu kommentieren. Manchmal hat man das Gefühl, nur Waschweiber sind hier unterwegs.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man das Gefühl, nur Waschweiber sind hier unterwegs.



Stimmt, für manche aber anscheinend ein Thema von enormer Wichtigkeit!
Was sich aber im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten verändert/verbessert hat, man liest nicht mehr andauernd irgendwelche Anzüglichkeiten, zu denen scheinbar die Babs diese alten lüsternen Kerle gerade zu heraus gefordert hat!
Unsere Einzeiler Autoren hier, haben sich dabei in der Vergangenheit immer besonders hervor getan.
Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal, wo die Frau heute ihr Geld verdient.
Allerdings glaube ich das sie in der Summe gut für das Image der Angler ist, zumindest eindeutig besser als oben angesprochene AB User.
Und Angeln hat sie in der Zwischenzeit auch gelernt.
Ich habe erst vor kurzem ein Video (Taimen Mongolei) mit ihr geschaut und da waren ganz klare Fortschritte zu erkennen, zudem eine bewundernswerte Ausdauer, über den ganzen Tag mitm Hintern im Wasser (Belly Boat) auf eiskalten Flüssen zu driften.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Allerdings glaube ich das sie in der Summe gut für das Image der Angler ist, ...


Jep.
Sie hat durch Medienpräsenz inkl. dem _"guck mal, auch junge, hübsche Frauen gehen angeln, nicht nur alte, knurrige Säcke in Unterhemd & Gummistiefeln"_-Effekt sicherlich mehr für das Angeln erreicht, als so mancher Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der mit Beitragsgeldern dafür bezahlt wird.


----------



## saza (20. Januar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Jep.
> Sie hat durch Medienpräsenz inkl. dem _"guck mal, auch junge, hübsche Frauen gehen angeln, nicht nur alte, knurrige Säcke in Unterhemd & Gummistiefeln"_-Effekt sicherlich mehr für das Angeln erreicht, als so mancher Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der mit Beitragsgeldern dafür bezahlt wird.


Womit du zweifelsohne recht hast. Da kann sich mancher Verband/Verein oder Organisation ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Scheinbar ist den Usern hier das aber wohl egal. Der alte Sack am Wasser, die Pulle Bier daneben, Cordhut und Feinrip ist vielen scheinbar lieber. Ich für meinen Teil will mehr Babses am Wasser sehen.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir die letzten Abende damit verbracht, mal die uralten Videos von Jens Ploug-Hansen (Erfolgreich an angeln auf...) mit neuzeitlichen Publikationen zu vergleichen. Ein Paul Cook spricht tatsächlich in all den Filmen kein einziges Wort. Und auch von den anderen kommt selten mal eine Bemerkung und wenn dann unübersetzt in deren Muttersprache. Alle Informationen erledigt ein unsichtbarer Sprecher. Zugegeben sehr für Starter, aber für die wurden die Filme ja auch im Besonderen gedreht.

Bei den modernen Filmchen wird man zugelabert und mit gezielter Werbung überschüttet, dass es kracht. Wobei die Zielgruppen die gleichen sein mögen.

Mir sagen Babse, Claudias, Clowns und Große L's halt weniger zu und ich denke, ich bin  nicht ganz so alleine. Bloss gut dabei, dass jeder von uns für sich alleine konsumiert und den Wandel der Zeit kommentiert.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Also Babs und auch ina be kann ich mir zwar ansehen aber nicht anhören- aber ich find es toll dass es sie gibt. Aus unserer jhv heute waren 1/70 der teilnehmenden weiblich. Damit waren alle Frauen im Verein anwesend. alle beide.
Die Damen nerven wenn sie was erzählen (Die eine hat scheinbar eine Handvoll Speed mit Red Bull runter geschüttet, die andere betont ihre Sätze so, als ob sie fragen stellen würde - "und dann an der steinpackung ist der Zander draufgeknallt?"), ob sie angeln können weiss ich nicht, bisher habe ich beide nur Spinnfischen gesehen, ich würde mir mal einen weiblichen Matze (gerne ohne oder mit extremerer religiöser Macke) oder so wünschen.

Ich finde aber auch gut dass das AB eines der letzten knurrige alter Männer in Feinripp biotope ist!


----------



## alexpp (20. Januar 2019)

Am Ende des Videos hatten Seuß und Beyer die kleine Blondine zum Baden geschickt, die arme.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2019)

ja sie ist ein hübsches Mädchen und ihren Job hat sie gut gemacht , ich wünsche ihr alles Gute.


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2019)

....ja, Sie hat da schon was für die Frauen bewirkt.
Alles Gute und man/frau geht ja nie so ganz 
..bin gespannt wo Du wieder auftauchst


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Bobster schrieb:


> ...bin gespannt wo Du wieder auftauchst


Du wirst es sicher hören!


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Du wirst es sicher hören!



Allerdings - Sie wird unüberhörbar sein 

Ich stell Sie mir gerade als Verkäuferin in Ulli B's Laden vor


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

...oder wie klein Oskarchen das Glas zerschreit.


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Januar 2019)

Lengspezi schrieb:


> Hab sie zweimal erlebt. Einmal Fehmarn,einmal bei der messe. Die quatscht wie vom Band. Viele Passagen perfekt gelernt. Das ist nur Marketing. Und immer wieder Wiederholungen. Wer braucht das schon?


die wird doch genau dafür eingekauft !der isaiasch teetzt sich doch auch fusselig ,wo er nur kann.die blonde madam ist hier noch nie wirklich gut weg gekommen. ganz im ernst die eigenproduktionen hier von dem übergewichtigen mit den ungesunden waschbär augen  sind auch keine glanzleistungen gewesen . also , so what ?


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, für manche aber anscheinend ein Thema von enormer Wichtigkeit!
> Was sich aber im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten verändert/verbessert hat, man liest nicht mehr andauernd irgendwelche Anzüglichkeiten, zu denen scheinbar die Babs diese alten lüsternen Kerle gerade zu heraus gefordert hat!
> Unsere Einzeiler Autoren hier, haben sich dabei in der Vergangenheit immer besonders hervor getan.
> Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal, wo die Frau heute ihr Geld verdient.
> ...


  die taimen tour mit dem belly boat hat sie 2015 ins netz gestellt


----------



## spike999 (25. Januar 2019)

das war eine andere tour...2018 war sie noch mal in der mongolei


----------



## Wurmbaader (25. Januar 2019)

In dem letzten Wochen stellt Babs viele Ihrer Videos auf YouTube Online. Manches davon ist echt kurzweilig und sehenswert.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Januar 2019)

Jepp. Sie geht zu Pure Fishing.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> In dem letzten Wochen stellt Babs viele Ihrer Videos auf YouTube Online. Manches davon ist echt kurzweilig und sehenswert.


Ich habe es probiert. Isch schwör! Aber nach wenigen Sekunden drehte mein Tinnitus vollkommen am Rad.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2019)

Von mir aus kann sie zu "Naked Servival" gehen.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann sie zu "Naked Servival" gehen.


Publikum hätte sie dort sicher genug.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Januar 2019)

Is ne ganz nette. Solange Sie schweigt.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2019)

Sie kann doch nicht nur Schweigen.


----------



## Wurmbaader (26. Januar 2019)

Anmerkung am Rande:
Man kann auch bei YouTube den Ton ausschalten!


----------



## vollek (26. Januar 2019)

Alles Geschmacksache, wer sie nicht mag schaltet ab und gut ists.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Aber doch hat sie einen Haufen an Fans..


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Aber doch hat sie einen Haufen an Fans..


Mich zu beispiel?


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Mich auch.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Januar 2019)

Wie oft habt ihr denn euren Arbeitgeber gewechselt. Und wen hat`s gejuckt?  Lasst das Mädchen mal machen...


----------



## Bobster (27. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wie oft habt ihr denn euren Arbeitgeber gewechselt. Und wen hat`s gejuckt?  Lasst das Mädchen mal machen...



Genau, finde ich auch - Ton aus und nur gucken


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Also ich fand die letzten Videos gar nicht so laut.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Fand ich auch nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2019)

Sie könnte aber auch sehr gut die Nervensäge der "Check24 - Werbung" ersetzen.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2019)

Nimm ein Weiberleut, dass einigermaßen gut ausschaut und die weiß, wo bei einer Angel hinten und vorne ist. Dann karre sie an die besten Gewässer und begleite sie gut. Fertig ist der neue "Fishing Star". Angler kann man so einfach fangen!


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm ein Weiberleut, dass einigermaßen gut ausschaut und die weiß, wo bei einer Angel hinten und vorne ist. Dann karre sie an die besten Gewässer und begleite sie gut. Fertig ist der neue "Fishing Star". Angler kann man so einfach fangen!




Das Funktioniert nicht nur beim Angeln/mit Männern. 

Ich bin kein richtiger Fan von ihr aber sie war mit Sicherheit eine Bereicherung für ihren Stand. 

Bleibt zu hoffen das sie wo ander weiter macht.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (28. Januar 2019)

Babs hat eine neue Firma gefunden...
Hier gibt's die Pressemeldung dazu


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2019)

Gibt es da nicht schon mehr als genug von?


----------



## Nemo (6. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nimm ein Weiberleut, dass einigermaßen gut ausschaut und die weiß, wo bei einer Angel hinten und vorne ist. Dann karre sie an die besten Gewässer und begleite sie gut. Fertig ist der neue "Fishing Star". Angler kann man so einfach fangen!



Ich bin nicht ganz deiner Meinung. Sie hat meistens gleichzeitig mehrere Rollen als Moderatorin und (hübsche) Hauptrolle darzustellen. Ich finde, das macht sie wirklich sehr gut. Ihre Videos (oder mit ihrer  Beteiligung) finde ich immer sehr kurzweilig und sehenswert. Wenn es nur um Weiber ginge, da gibt es auf Youtube genug, wo sich die Mädels im Tanga an die Bugspitze stellen, mit Rute oder Bogen fischen und unnötiges Zeug labern.
Genau genommen finde ich sie mit ihrem Wissen, ihrem Charme und natürlich dem Aussehen geradezu perfekt als "Angel-Botschafterin". Damit wird der Angelsport an sich gefördert und bleibt keine Domäne immer älter und dicker werdender Männer wie mir


----------

